# matress question



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I know wierd title
I need to know if I should buy beds here in the states before we leave or can I buy them there? Here I can get a pillow top kingsize matress box spring set for 800 to 1000 usd. How much will you pay for that in Dubai? This is one of the only things I didnt have time to look for while we were there.
Thanks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Matresses and bed sizes seem to vary from country to country. For example, our Australian beds are different to beds in the US/UK. So if you do buy your bed in the US (which I reccommend, purely because there isn't much to choose from here) you would probably be wise to bring plenty of linen, also.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

so there has to be places to buy beds right? does dubai have stores like we do here dedicated to selling beds? and is the price compareable


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Of course you can buy beds here. I really can't tell you the exact price, but when my husband went looking, we decided that it was better to just get them shipped over with the rest of our stuff. 1. They weren't that cheap and 2. The size issue (if we took them back home, we could never buy linen for them) and 3. Finding furniture to our taste here isn't always easy. Although it is improving, lets just say that Arabic tastes are a bit more, ummmm, fancy than our tastes.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Dubai, but I can tell you from moving around a bit that bed linens and mattress sizes vary in every country of the world. If you bring your US bed, be sure to stock up on linens, because you won't be able to find the proper sizes outside the US. Pillows and pillow cases are a major headache, since some countries like them square and others like those cylindrical bolster pillows.

I live in France, and have to go to Germany to get rectangular pillows like what I'm used to. (And have the pillowcases for!) 

But, I do note that IKEA exists in the Emirates. IKEA has a lovely selection of beds and bedding at very reasonable prices.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can get mattresses with built in straps so they attach firmly to your back. Just walk around Bur Dubai and ask around....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> lets just say that Arabic tastes are a bit more, ummmm, fancy than our tastes.


LOL, That made me smile 

Take it you didn't go for the traditional 'harim' look


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Seriously, If you have loads of $$$, go to "And so to bed" opposite Burjaman centre on bank street, fookin' expensive but well smart kit
DUBAI
Jumeirah 3
Jumeirah Beach Road
Villa #4
Dubai UAE 
We also have a showroom in Bur Dubai. 
DUBAI
PHONE +9714 396 2022 
BANK STREET
BUR DUBAI
DUBAI
U.A.E 
http://www.andsotobed.co.uk/store-locations.html 
OPPOSITE BUR JUMAN CENTRE


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> LOL, That made me smile
> 
> Take it you didn't go for the traditional 'harim' look


No. Saw the most vile bright purple lounge suite with black tassles in Pan Emirates once. If I was insanely rich, I would have bought it just as a joke. Wish I had taken a photo. It truly was spectacular.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Very weird question dude. Just buy them here at Ikea... don't bring anything with you here... because when you leave here you gotta cargo everything back which is costly and a pain in the a-r-s-e. Unless you are ganna do like some british guy i knew, he bought a Range Rover here and shipped it back to the UK and he put the expenses on the company he worked for and after 4-5-6 months his company found out what he did and canned him 

-Joey


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Very weird question dude. Just buy them here at Ikea... don't bring anything with you here... because when you leave here you gotta cargo everything back which is costly and a pain in the a-r-s-e. Unless you are ganna do like some british guy i knew, he bought a Range Rover here and shipped it back to the UK and he put the expenses on the company he worked for and after 4-5-6 months his company found out what he did and canned him
> 
> -Joey


Ikea furniture is crap. Its trendy and cool the first year then it falls apart. Everything we buy will be shipped back on the companies dime.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Ikea furniture is crap. Its trendy and cool the first year then it falls apart. Everything we buy will be shipped back on the companies dime.


Sorry, I didn't mean to offend you mr. Baller... 

So in that case, why don't you buy your furniture from Harvey Nichols, you can find yourself a very nice FIENDI leather coffee table for just under 200 000 AED 

-Joey


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to offend you mr. Baller...
> 
> So in that case, why don't you buy your furniture from Harvey Nichols, you can find yourself a very nice FIENDI leather coffee table for just under 200 000 AED
> 
> -Joey



good day to you too.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Haven'tr ead that thread yet but I don't think Joey Dee is on drugs unless they make you sensible these days, good answer, I think. King bed size is about 180cm - 200cm sizes are fairly similar to Australia can't speak for other countries just have to go by measuement. Queen is from 150cm to about 160cm not so strange. Shops vary from reasonable like IKEA, to expensive and some shops supply matress with sale of bed


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Haven'tr ead that thread yet but I don't think Joey Dee is on drugs unless they make you sensible these days, good answer, I think. King bed size is about 180cm - 200cm sizes are fairly similar to Australia can't speak for other countries just have to go by measuement. Queen is from 150cm to about 160cm not so strange. Shops vary from reasonable like IKEA, to expensive and some shops supply matress with sale of bed


Where have you been hiding??


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

You talking to me Crazy? thanks for noticing my absence. Been out on hols since Wednesday night. But previosly the broken laptop which after I dragged my sleep starved self out of bed Friday afternoon is back for repair at the shop I bought it from, extended warranty and all. Then the move to new villa and etisalat says only way to get internet is by satellite and that is expensive apparently. Here in Aus fantastic internet my addiction being quenched once again, withdrawals were terrible


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

You know I can't believe how testy, (touchy, snappy, if yd prefer)a couple of people are getting. Where's the humour. Or is it just the drug crazed Joey Dee stepping on toes LOL, just in case someone takes that the wrong way. I'm laughing


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Seriously, If you have loads of $$$, go to "And so to bed" opposite Burjaman centre on bank street, fookin' expensive but well smart kit
> DUBAI
> Jumeirah 3
> Jumeirah Beach Road
> ...



Are you a walking, talking advertisment for 'and so to bed'????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I did put what I thought was quite a witty reply to your comment, but the genie or white witch or whatever decided that it was probably not politically correct, even though it was aimed squarly at my lack of, shall we say, technique....


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha shame.... ull just have to re word it  xx


----------

